# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Unidentified Bornean Frog. Please help

## SophieKodok

This frog was photographed in lowland peat-swamp forest in Sabangau Forest of Indonesian Borneo. Does anyone have any idea of the species? Any advice would be gratefully received.

http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/q...pswzcyka81.jpg

----------


## numpty

How small was it? It looks a bit like Microhyla borneensis, a.k.a. M. nepenthicola, one of the world's smallest frogs. Notable for breeding and spending much of its life in or around the pitchers of Nepenthes ampullaria. Did you see any pitcher plants nearby?

It's certainly a microhylid of some sort.

----------

